# Move To Spain



## Marc6364 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi Everyone!
My wife and I have decided that it's time to stop talking about and start planning a move to Spain. So this is where the journey starts, with some much needed research.
We are both UK passport holders, I'm 58 and have been self employed as an installer of towbars, wiring and vehicle diagnostics for the last 20 years. My wife at a mere 52 (the brains) is an accountant.
We are considering either the Alicante, Valencia or Malaga regions and are both in the process of learning the language with a Spanish friend of ours. Portugal is also a consideration. Ideally we would like to work on a few more years yet if there are any opportunities and not necessarily in our current occupations. I just feel a long way off retirement yet (far too young😛)
So, if anyone can offer any advice at all it will be gratefully received.

Thank You all and take care!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Marc6364 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> My wife and I have decided that it's time to stop talking about and start planning a move to Spain. So this is where the journey starts, with some much needed research.
> We are both UK passport holders, I'm 58 and have been self employed as an installer of towbars, wiring and vehicle diagnostics for the last 20 years. My wife at a mere 52 (the brains) is an accountant.
> We are considering either the Alicante, Valencia or Malaga regions and are both in the process of learning the language with a Spanish friend of ours. Portugal is also a consideration. Ideally we would like to work on a few more years yet if there are any opportunities and not necessarily in our current occupations. I just feel a long way off retirement yet (far too young😛)
> ...


Welcome to the forum 
Your planning starts here Visas (FAQ)


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Marc6364 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> My wife and I have decided that it's time to stop talking about and start planning a move to Spain. So this is where the journey starts, with some much needed research.
> We are both UK passport holders, I'm 58 and have been self employed as an installer of towbars, wiring and vehicle diagnostics for the last 20 years. My wife at a mere 52 (the brains) is an accountant.
> We are considering either the Alicante, Valencia or Malaga regions and are both in the process of learning the language with a Spanish friend of ours. Portugal is also a consideration. Ideally we would like to work on a few more years yet if there are any opportunities and not necessarily in our current occupations. I just feel a long way off retirement yet (far too young😛)
> ...


First of all you will need to apply for a visa from the Spanish consulate while you are still living in the UK. You will need to meet the income and healthcare requirements. If you gain the visa then you can move over to Spain and apply for residency. 

Steve


----------



## Andy Salter (Nov 18, 2021)

Marc6364 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> My wife and I have decided that it's time to stop talking about and start planning a move to Spain. So this is where the journey starts, with some much needed research.
> We are both UK passport holders, I'm 58 and have been self employed as an installer of towbars, wiring and vehicle diagnostics for the last 20 years. My wife at a mere 52 (the brains) is an accountant.
> We are considering either the Alicante, Valencia or Malaga regions and are both in the process of learning the language with a Spanish friend of ours. Portugal is also a consideration. Ideally we would like to work on a few more years yet if there are any opportunities and not necessarily in our current occupations. I just feel a long way off retirement yet (far too young😛)
> ...


I can certainly give advice on property purchase, having going through the final steps of the process currently. It's absolutely worth finding a good mortgage broker and one i can recommend if you decide on Valencia.


----------

